# Sylvia Manifol



## Guest (Aug 8, 2002)

Has anyone ever used this manifold on a FWD car before? Is it even possible? If so, with what turbo? Just curious.... 

David


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2002)

Use the manifold out of a BB.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2002)

That wasn't really my question, though. Of course I could use a BB, GTi-R, F-Max, HS, ProTech, etc... but, that's not really what I was asking. Thanks anyway, though


----------

